# e-mails



## dancingbill (Jul 7, 2013)

hi my name is bill
about a year ago i would receive a lot of e-mails from the forum
i have not received any lately.
what happened.
thanks bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bill, the notification capability of the forum comes and goes at random, we have never figured out why it's so spotty.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I just got one in the last hour about "What's Trending"; I get them maybe every other week.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds about right.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Trending Posts is the only email I get these days. I go to New Posts to see what's been posted.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I get them sporadically, once in a while a few will come through. I've stopped depending on them for anything.


----------

